
Deep Work in the Age of Distraction - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/deep-work-in-the-age-of-distraction
======
tinaleaton
Never realized there were so many ways to go about creating space for deep
work. I see and use the Bimodal strategy most often, but I'm interested in how
Rhythmic might work. Personally that last one, Journalistic, just seems like
setting yourself up to never get anything done.

